# Identification of site please, Highlands Scotland



## Erika (Jul 5, 2010)

I came across this derelict building on the road home from a break - didn't go into the field as I didn't want to upset the sheep there. I originally thought an old church but it's far too small for that; it appears even too small to have been a house. Does anyone know what this was? It's been bugging me and can't find anything on it. 

On the road from Newtonmore - Aviemore (I think we'd passed Kingussie at this stage)


----------



## Cuban B. (Jul 5, 2010)

It looks like a derelict shed.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 5, 2010)

Those windows definitely look like a church to me, and it's walled, so I'd guess a tiny church or chapel. I'm not in the area, though, so maybe someone else could tell you for definite.


----------



## Erika (Jul 5, 2010)

Really wished I'd taken a closer look now but from what I _could_ see (from the road side) it was nowt exciting, just overgrown with grass. Made himself stop the car so I could get the camera out - he thinks I'm mad, doesn't quite 'get' my love of decay!


----------



## zimbob (Jul 5, 2010)

I've passed this many tmes  I'm pretty sure it's the chapel for the local estate, there's a biggish monument on the hill nearby, and I seem to remember it's near one of the gatehouses...

*Lost* is your man for this neck of the woods though...


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Jul 5, 2010)

I agree with Foxy about those windows. There's similar little chapels in the hills over here; the local population was probably so little that they only required a small one.


----------



## lost (Jul 5, 2010)

Aye I think zimbob is right.
There's a nice set of corners on the road nearby, unfortunately I've never been bored enough to take a look at it, and that's saying a lot.


----------



## Erika (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks guys, just caught sight of it in the car on the road back from a break in Perthshire. Tad difficult to go exploring properly with having the wee ones, so I'm afraid ruins is as good as it will get for me until the kids are old enough to join in!


----------



## spacepunk (Jul 5, 2010)

Don't worry, it'll still be there in 10 years time when the wee ones are big enough to join in .


----------



## Walrus75 (Jul 5, 2010)

Aha, the 'chapel' is actually a 'mock ruin' built in Victorian times but it is in a genuine graveyard.

http://www.scotlandsplaces.gov.uk/search_item/index.php?service=RCAHMS&id=14901

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=DJ8...=xD0juJ4DZwP0FSq2rSJ4VQ&cbp=12,294.29,,0,0.39

I've passed it a few times and wondered what it was too... then promptly forgot about it DOH!


----------



## Erika (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow! Thanks Walrus - very interesting


----------



## Walrus75 (Jul 6, 2010)

No probs, glad to be of assistance 
It's a very handy website is that ScotlandsPlaces, especially the map search page --> http://www.scotlandsplaces.gov.uk/search_map/scotland.php


----------



## lost (Jul 6, 2010)

That's pretty interesting about it being a mock ruin. It's a real ruin now. 





















Erika was right to be wary of the sheep, here's one staring me down.


----------



## Erika (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh my goodness, thanks for those pictures, Lost!

Most sheep are timid and will run but that one looks :icon_evil


----------



## Walrus75 (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice one Lost. This place must have been visible from the main house when it was built... or maybe from the grounds close to the house.

Evil sheepy!!


----------



## chris (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice bit of detective work there Walrus and Lost. I must have passed it loads of times without noticing it.


----------



## Erika (Dec 29, 2020)

spacepunk said:


> Don't worry, it'll still be there in 10 years time when the wee ones are big enough to join in .


Well blow me... it's 10 years time, one kid is old enough to join in, very interested to do so and I'm BACK!! 

Went on a drive tonight with the intention of an explore in Inverness. Did research, place shut down a year ago, owner lives in England. Yas, good opportunity to get in... but a light was on, gutted!!


----------



## wolfism (Dec 30, 2020)

Worth keeping an eye on, things often change over time. This is usually a good time of year to explore as active places are quieter than usual … but Christmas/ New Year 2020 isn't a usual year by any means.


----------



## Erika (Jan 1, 2021)

No having much luck so far. Think I may have a place though. Worked there short term (and a long time ago) but enough to know my way around the inside of it. 

Took a drive up to Craig Dunain, not much left of it these days, most of it knocked down apart from the listed building which is being converted into apartments (some of it already has and have people living in them)


----------

